# Recommend a cheap courier from Dublin to the UK



## blobert (15 Nov 2007)

Hi folks,

I was hoping that someone could recommend a good, cheap courier service to deliver from Dublin to the UK.

The parcels in question are about 2kg, length + width of <50cm. They cost about €15 with GLS who I use at the moment but the local parel shop are often very slow to get the parcels picked up.

Fastway seem to be the cheapest for deliveries in Ireland but they do not deliver to the Uk as far as I am aware.

Any recommendation would be much appreciated.

Thanks,
Robert


----------



## swordshead (16 Nov 2007)

www.interlink.ie we've just started using them and find them great. Ask for Jamie OReilly he seems to be on the ball!


----------



## Caveat (16 Nov 2007)

Would agree with _Interlink_ - but will work out more expensive than your current €15. If it's any use to you, I think _Fastway_ plan to start mainland UK deliveries some time next year.


----------



## rabbit (16 Nov 2007)

blobert said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I was hoping that someone could recommend a good, cheap courier service to deliver from Dublin to the UK.
> 
> The parcels in question are about 2kg, length + width of <50cm. They cost about €15 with GLS who I use at the moment


 
€ 15 is a good rate for courrier of 2kg to UK - most courriers will not do it for anything near that.


----------



## swordshead (16 Nov 2007)

rabbit said:


> € 15 is a good rate for courrier of 2kg to UK - most courriers will not do it for anything near that.


Yeh id agree..jsut checked Interlinks rates and it seems they charge €38.50 for UK parcels for delivery within 48hrs!


----------



## 8till8 (16 Nov 2007)

Fastway can be a disaster if the local owner has an attitude problem. Certainly where I am, many people send me stuff via Fastway but the local guy stinks so the service I end up receiving is not what they get at other end.


----------



## funkylady (16 Nov 2007)

hi there i was quoted €150 for one box with 10 pairs of shoes in it to be delivered to uk i think i was being robbed,anyone recomend anyone in galway for cheap delivery


----------



## Caveat (16 Nov 2007)

That sounds like a lot - what weight was it?

I thought there were maybe some small competitive couriers in and around Ballybrit business park?

Certainly _Interlink_ will operate in Galway anyway which should be about one third of the price...


----------



## blobert (5 Dec 2007)

Thanks guys,

The items in question are small boxes (31cm x 18cm x 7cm) and weighs a little less than I thought at 1.5kg.

GLS are still the cheapest courier at €15, An Post Registered Post is €14.55 but I'd like to be able to provide a tracking service and An Posts one is rubbish.

UPS want a whopping €40 for the same 3 day delivery service, have not tried all others yet.

The problem with my local GLS drop off shop is that while I might drop the box in on Monday, they often wait a day or two before getting someone out to pick it up which is quite annoying!

Any further advice would be much appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## BK2 (1 Feb 2008)

I am waiting on a package through interlink. It was supposed to arrive yesterday but the guy couldn't find the address - despite being 3 mins from the depot and a business address. He didn't ring to locate it nothing. When i rang this morning about it and tried to locate it they said it was in the depot as guy couldn't find it yesterday. I then gave directions to the office only to be told that the delivery vans were gone and I would have to wait until Monday. I now have to collect the delivery. The person who sent it to me paid premium to get it delivered on time and if it was delivered on Monday it would be 2 days after normal post. I have found this with DHL aswell arriving much later than promised. I think registered post is the best with An post.


----------

